# Apóstrofes con el teclado español.



## Filis Cañí

¿Hay alguna manera de escribir un apóstrofe con un teclado español sin usar la tilde sobre vacío? Es que así sale muy separado: _Don´t._


----------



## vignette

El apóstrofe está encima de la interrogación final


----------



## Argónida

Debajo de la interrogación final en mi teclado.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Debajo de mi /?/ tengo a la /P/ y /p/ por un lado; y /^/ y/`/ por el otro. Uso el "Spanish Traditional Sort" de Windows. ¿Me recomiendan otro?


----------



## Argónida

Debajo, pero en la misma tecla. Yo para poner ? tengo que pulsar la mayúscula al mismo tiempo. Si no lo hago me sale ', que es lo que tú quieres.
¿Dónde te has comprao el teclao?


----------



## Sidd

Si pulso la tecla de interrogación final sin las mayúsculas aparece este símbolo: '   
Usado en una palabra: I'm


----------



## vignette

Ése es el apóstrofe que tienes que usar!!!!


----------



## Filis Cañí

¡Ahí va, es verdad! Uso un teclado inglés configurado al español, y los signos españoles los sé de memoria: la eñe donde el punto y coma inglés, la tilde donde el apóstrofe inglés, la interrogación donde el guión inglés, etc. ¡Muchas gracias! Many thank's!


----------



## zumac

Filis Cañí said:


> ¡Ahí va, es verdad! Uso un teclado inglés configurado al español, y los signos españoles los sé de memoria: la eñe donde el punto y coma inglés, la tilde donde el apóstrofe inglés, la interrogación donde el guión inglés, etc. ¡Muchas gracias! Many thank's!


Estimado Filis:
Te compadezco por estar usando un teclado inglés configurado al español. Pero pensándolo bien, quizas no esté tan raro. Por lo menos el teclado inglés de USA es muy estandar. En UK es un poco distinto.

Sin embargo, los teclados en español son la locura. He visto los de México, España, Latin America, etc. Cada quien tiene su propio "layout" de teclado, y algunos les falta teclas, como \ | @ ^ ~ etc.

Cuando estuve en Citibank-Mexico, el Director de IT tomó la decisión que todo lo relacionado con sistemas estaría estrictamente en inglés: teclados, impresoras, sistemas operativos, utilerías, lenguages de programación, etc. Nunca tuvimos ningún problema. Claro, hubo algunos que se quejaron que a ciertos documentos les faltaban acentos y la "ñ", pero todos se acostumbraron.

Saludos.


----------



## hairy potter

Hola Filis, y todo el mundo.

Soy recién llegado y espero que sea aceptible hacer un comentario.

Escribiste, en inglés, _Many thank's!_ Con apóstrofe. Estuviste burlando,  ¿verdad?

En inglaterra, se usa el apóstrofe así para formar plurales de sustantivos.
Es muy muy incorrecto. Por favor, ¡no lo hagas!, nunca nunca nunca. "Not even in fun", como se dice.

Cheers


----------

